# Logo programmieren



## zeugungswart (7 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eben meine alte 4er Logo ausgegraben und wollte diese nun programmieren. Leider scheitere ich schon bei den einfachsten Sachen, da sie 8 Jahre in der Ecke lag.

Folgendes möchte ich steuern.

Alle vier Eingänge werden jeweils über einen Impuls angesteuert. Wenn E1 einen Impuls bekommt, soll Q1 durchschalten. Wenn E2 einen Impuls bekommt, soll Q2 durchschalten und Q1/Q3-4 nicht. Bei einem Impuls auf E3 nur Q3 an, alle anderen aus, usw.

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich das am einfachsten programmiere?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## GUNSAMS (7 Februar 2019)

Nutze ein Selbsthalterelais für jeden Ausgang.

Da du ja nur das Einschalten beschreibst und nicht das Ausschalten eines Ausgangs kann man dir auch keine weitere Hilfe geben.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Februar 2019)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Da du ja nur das Einschalten beschreibst und nicht das Ausschalten eines Ausgangs kann man dir auch keine weitere Hilfe geben.


Doch, ich habe meine Glaskugel befragt!


----------



## zeugungswart (7 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

mit Q1 durchschalten und Q2-4 nicht meinte ich, dass wenn E2 ein Signal bekommt, die anderen Ausgänge wieder abschalten.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Februar 2019)

zeugungswart schrieb:


> mit Q1 durchschalten und Q2-4 nicht meinte ich, dass wenn E2 ein Signal bekommt, die anderen Ausgänge wieder abschalten.


= "RadioButtons"? Dann siehe #3 *Edit: oder #6 !!!
*
PS:
Auf Deutsch: "Tasten mit gegenseitiger Auslösung."

PPS:
Oder etwas Augen-freundlicher:


----------



## hucki (7 Februar 2019)

Ich würde es so umsetzen:


----------



## Heinileini (7 Februar 2019)

Und noch einmal. Mit StromSparErweiterung. Ausgang lässt sich durch Nochmaliges Drücken wieder ausschalten.
("StromStossRelaisMitGegenseitigerAuslösung")


----------



## PN/DP (7 Februar 2019)

Appetit kommt beim Essen und Funktionserweiterungs-Ideen/Wünsche kommen beim Testen. Erst ist man froh, daß es überhaupt ungefähr wie gewünscht geht. Nachdem man es besser verstanden hat, will man es perfektionieren 

In SPS nehme ich für solche Sachen gerne eine Int- oder Word-Variable bzw. vorzugsweise Zähler, um alle Ausgänge abhängig von der selben Variable zu steuern (da können nicht gleichzeitig mehrere Werte drin stehen) und um sicherzustellen daß das Schalten aller Ausgänge gleichzeitig passiert bzw. nie mehr als ein Ausgang aktiv ist. Leider hat Siemens der Logo! keine einfache Zuweisung/MOVE spendiert, so daß das zuweisen verschiedener Werte an ein einziges Speicher-Element bei älteren Logo! nur relativ umständlich gelöst werden konnte. (Oder wie kann man Werte speichernd an einen Zähler oder Analogmerker oder ... einfach zuweisen?) Bei neueren Logo! kann man die "Mathematische Funktionen" nutzen (ein bisschen oversized für eine einfache Zuweisung, geht aber fast wie beabsichtigt - man kann Analogausgänge leider nicht direkt zusammenführen/parallelschalten). Meine Lösung hier hat noch das Feature, daß solange ein Taster (rastend) gedrückt bleibt, die anderen Taster solange blockiert sind und nichts bewirken.

Harald


----------



## hucki (8 Februar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Leider hat Siemens der Logo! keine einfache Zuweisung/MOVE spendiert, so daß das zuweisen verschiedener Werte an ein einziges Speicher-Element bei älteren Logo! nur relativ umständlich gelöst werden konnte. (Oder wie kann man Werte speichernd an einen Zähler oder Analogmerker oder ... einfach zuweisen?) Bei neueren Logo! kann man die "Mathematische Funktionen" nutzen (ein bisschen oversized für eine einfache Zuweisung, geht aber fast wie beabsichtigt - man kann Analogausgänge leider nicht direkt zusammenführen/parallelschalten).


Bei neueren Logos (ab 0BA5) würde ich dazu eher den Analog-MUX nehmen, der mit 2 Digitalsignalen 4 unterschiedliche Analog-Werte ausgeben kann.
Bzw. eigentlich sogar mit 3 Signalen 5 Werte, wenn man den Enable/0 mit einbezieht.

Dann ist es vermutlich nicht mehr ganz so oversized.


----------



## zeugungswart (8 Februar 2019)

Ich werde das mal probieren. Wichtig ist, dass die Eingangssignale nur Taster sind und kein Dauersignal.


----------



## PN/DP (8 Februar 2019)

hucki schrieb:


> würde ich dazu eher den Analog-MUX nehmen


Ja, Analog-MUX war mir auch erst in den Sinn gekommen, doch ich hatte geschätzt, daß bei der Aufgabe hier der Aufwand für die Erzeugung der beiden Select-Bits relativ groß wird.

Harald


----------



## wave (8 Februar 2019)

Eigentlich heisst das Sprichwort 
Man gibt den kleinen Finger und er nimmt die ganze Hand.
Bei Euch ist umgekehrt  :s1:


----------



## hucki (8 Februar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ja, Analog-MUX war mir auch erst in den Sinn gekommen, doch ich hatte geschätzt, daß bei der Aufgabe hier der Aufwand für die Erzeugung der beiden Select-Bits relativ groß wird.


Der Aufwand, wie ich es mit Analog-MUX umsetzen würde:


----------



## zeugungswart (12 Februar 2019)

So, habe fast alle Varianten probiert. Aktuell ist diese drauf und die funktioniert auch mit I1 und I2. Bei I3 und I4 klackt das Relais zwar, schaltet aber nicht.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Februar 2019)

zeugungswart schrieb:


> So, habe fast alle Varianten probiert. Aktuell ist diese drauf und die funktioniert auch mit I1 und I2. Bei I3 und I4 klackt das Relais zwar, schaltet aber nicht.


Die Eingänge der ODER-Blöcke B005 und B007 mit den richtigen Eingängen verbunden?
Funktionieren denn die anderen Varianten?


----------



## zeugungswart (20 Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank an alle. Problem gelöst.


----------

